# Can you guess what these are?



## vajerzy (Feb 5, 2008)

My guess is a bird plugging the openings...I have Carolina Wrens and other Wrens stuffing grass and branches in all sorts of places.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

vajerzy said:


> My guess is a bird plugging the openings...I have Carolina Wrens and other Wrens stuffing grass and branches in all sorts of places.


I hadn't even thought about birds....  Thank you.


----------

